# MacAquarium Give-a-way! Results!



## ScottW (Nov 12, 2001)

Hello All...

First, let me say that I have never ran a competition like this before, and it was huge... people enjoyed it. But, we did run into a few problems.

After our first drawing, we contacted users via email... both of those user email addresses bounced. We then tried again a few days later, still, they bounced. So, we took at stab and came up with 2 more names, only this time, one bounce and one no show. So, we waited a few more days and attempted again, no luck.

Anyhow, this went on, and on and on... we FINALLY got in contact with our winners. They have both opted out of having their name announced for fear of "standing out" in the crowd here online.

Well, okay... that is fine... no where in our rules did we say you had to be named... and so, soon we will begin a new competition, for something newer and cooler and we will do it right.

Our new promotion, you will have to give contact information so we can contact you via mail, in addition, as per terms of winning, you will have to allow us to use your name on the site and your picture. How's that!

This will all be done in hopes of not having a big fizzle at the end of the promotion period like we experienced on the last one.

Enjoy!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 12, 2001)

so admin...
in the next competition will you be offering an moded apple newton 2100 he he he 


Admiral


----------



## ScottW (Nov 12, 2001)

I was thinking more in line of an Apple II GS w/ a SuperDrive!

Steve is SOOOO original with his product names! Uhhh..

Admin


----------



## ScottW (Nov 12, 2001)

How about a Newton eMate... or maybe a 2gig External SCSI drive. 

Admin


----------



## ScottW (Nov 12, 2001)

Or maybe, an iPod!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Nov 12, 2001)

Would that be a Woz edition IIGS? I could go for one of those...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 13, 2001)

Hmmm Woz IIgs eh >> cool 

Well here were my thoughts on the newton 
Newton 2100 w/ some sort of memory upgrade (lets say 64MB ?)
Overclocked new chip, StrongARM @ 300Mhz ?
CF card in one of the PCMCIA slots for the 1GB IBM microdrive,
color screen so that it can run the newton OS, but also backbone
emulation of the Java/linux OS of the Zaurus and PocketPC2002 OS

COmpletelly re-writen Ir toolbox in order to make the newton compatible with modern Ir devices, as well as getting a Firewire interface sodered on the extra space in the motherboard....

sounds.. supercool! he he


Admiral


----------



## edX (Dec 5, 2001)

How about a year's supply of coffee? I know Ak loves his coffee!! I love my coffee!!! It's the only thng that keeps my uptime anywhere near that of my mac's.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 5, 2001)

Steve Jobs Designer Coffee 
Comes in a designer can (freeze dried coffe please so that I can make frappe )
mmmm cooffeeee...enriched with G5-goodness 



Admiral


----------

